# thick vegetation



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

one problem i encountered as a bankfisherman for bass is that im not able to find much structure at the places i fish at and the vegetation i can find is very very thick any tips for fishing very dense vegetation would be greatly appreciated ya i wont have to worry about it for awhile but im trying to get all the tackle i want for this coming yr and wanna know if theres something else i need other then a few jerks


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Three words. FROGS, FROGS, FROGS. Get a few scum frogs and run them over the vegetation. This will get you more fish then anything. Or get some flukes, rig them weightless Texas rigged. If there are any holes in the vegetation let the flukes drop down into them.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Get you some braid and punch through it with a texas rigged soft plastic is another option to explore. You punch it through and Mr./Mrs.Largemouth is there sitting, waiting, ready to explode on anything that enters it's "area" and more times than not he/she will take it on the fall. The frog and fluke idea is a good suggestion as well ( two thumbs up JSykes3 ) and will definitely work.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Good tips given so far. I've had good luck fishing with the drop shot rig and a 4 inch worm. Weightless worms (7inches or more)rigged weedless also work good. Twitch the worm back with pauses (especially if you come across a hole in the weeds). Be sure the worm is sinking on the pauses. Spinner baits reeled across the top of weeds also a good thing to try.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

50+ # braid, Medium/Heavy rod, heavy jig/ tasty pig.--Tim..................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

thnx for the tips guys i had some hits there one day on the frog but had impatient fisherman syndrome and as far as a jig goes theres absolutely no way i think i understated what i meant by thick but i already got some flukes for the year and some senkos too i will probably give them a try thnx guys


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you have atleast 4 inches of water above the weeds run a chatter bait over them


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

scum frogs are a good idea, as are all the other sugestions, you can also try buzz frogs... if the weeds are matted go with something like the zoom horny toad with a 5/0 hook rigged weedless/weightless, if there's some water between the weeds and the surface you can go with a frog with swimming paddle legs like the stanley ribbits on a weighted double frog hook. you should probably use some pretty heavy line with these, the fish like to dive back down into the weeds and you need to have the ability to pull the fish in along with the ball of vegitation they've swam into.


http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Soft_Body_Frog/catpage-SBF.html
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Frog_Hooks/catpage-TTFH.html


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah this was my first year really doing anything but catfishing and i had 10 lb mono on and was throwing a bigfoot scum frog there is some holes here and there but throwing to them off land has proven difficult it is matted from surface to bottom thnx for the tips guys what you suggest for line think i could get away with 20 lb braid?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Some people will say they only use 50# braid and stuff for heavy weeds, but I do fine with my 10# mono, lol.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah i kinda thought about it so i just figured id find out and would know from there after but i couldnt hook up on one so i still have no idea lol


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

If your throwing strictly a scum frog then Your going to want heavier than 20lb braid 50 doesnt hurt they dont see the line 20lb braid becomes very easy to brake after kinking and snaps on the cast which equals lost frog


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

melo123 said:


> If your throwing strictly a scum frog then Your going to want heavier than 20lb braid 50 doesnt hurt they dont see the line 20lb braid becomes very easy to brake after kinking and snaps on the cast which equals lost frog


yeah im also relatively new to a baitcaster and "overruns" will be occuring eventually


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Scum frogs are heavy and easy to cast as long as you dont get greedy like me and use too little brake to try and throw it 50 yards haha


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

at 1/2 oz or close to it im normally good as long as i dont try to sling it too far funny thing is with that setup i do better just barely flicking it with the brake off if i have the brake on it slows it down and i have to really chuck it and i get nested up and ive done ok with 1/4 oz but i can only cast about 5/8 as far


----------

